# Snowblower Auger Belt Replacement



## Archiebald (Jan 30, 2018)

I am looking for a service manual for a yellow 1989 Mastercraft snowblower model:316 230 515 serial:798091.


----------



## 38racing (Feb 19, 2014)

is that of 1976 vintage? MTD shows a manual for 316-230a. That previous to when 515 was added to show who sold it.
update:
Usually the 3rd digit is the year. At this site
http://manuals.mtdproducts.com/mtd/Public.do
putting in 31n230 with various n values gets you some 7n and 8n. Just enter a 1 as serial number
All them look much the same and have 2 belts, both same size 3/8 x 31.5" pn 754-0205


----------

